

Ranking of - amitnme
http://stats.js.org/

======
mynegation
That actually answers my would-be-Ask-HN question: what are the good code
bases to read to study JavaScript. While top projects are pretty much obvious
this list may be used to answer question about more niche things: e.g. what
are the most popular visualization libraries (aside of d3).

